# 52/36 compact crankset



## ruly62 (Feb 9, 2004)

I like to know online stores or ebay, sells this combination.FSA has the Kforce lite in 52/38, but prefer 52/36.Thanks and sorry with my english.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't think this is a factory speced combination. You'll have to get a compact 110mm BCD crank and get the chainrings you want for it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Tripping over 'compact.'*

Agree with Nater and recommend you disregard the word 'compact.' Simply look for a 130 mm BCD *or* a 110 mm BCD crankset which you like and which will accept a 52 and a 38 chainring.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe FSA is probably one of the only manufacturers that make 110 BCD 52/38T sets. I got rid of my 50/36 and it's like having a 130 BCD without having to install a new crank. 

You can use 52/36 or 52/34 but with slower shifts. I got the FSA Super Road Chainrings. The Pro rings are crap.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, to go 52/36 you'll need a 110 BCD crankset and then replace the 50 with a 52. And I do believe FSA is the only brand that currently makes a 52 110 BCD chainring.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I misread the OP, so ignore my earlier post. I think Sugino is another company that makes larger 110 BCD chainrings (up to 53), but they generally don't have pins, ramps or other nifty shifting aids. You get what you pay for.
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=203&brand=397&modelid=2007&type=T


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Math?*



ruly62 said:


> I like to know online stores or ebay, sells this combination.FSA has the Kforce lite in 52/38, but prefer 52/36.Thanks and sorry with my english.


52 - 38 = 14t
52 - 36 = 16t

I seem to recall that derailers maximum difference in chainring size had a 14t limit. Often times you can exceed the stated derailer limits but this may be the reason you do not see stock cranksets that have chainrings with more than a 14t gap. You may need to buy a stock crankset and then put on an aftermarket chainring.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought some of the newer (Campy) FDs were designed to work with doubles and triples so their range is larger than 14T?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

*rear d*

A rear d's 26 teeth wrapping capacity would also be exceeded by 2: 36 - 11 -> 52 - 23 = 28 teeth (in case of a 11-23 rear cluster. for 12-25 it's be 29t)
I think a short cage RD could do it but will probably be a bit more stretched than usual when in large / large (second largest) combination...


----------



## Ben01 (May 1, 2008)

I think you'd have problems with front shifting if you went 34-52 (18 teeth difference is just too much). But 36-52 should be fine. I have used 36-51 for 10000+ km on Shimano 105 using D-A chain with no problems- just make your front derailleur is tuned spot on.
52t FSA rings would likely be a good choice, but T-A make all sorts of chainrings in 110mm, 130mm and 135mm BCD. Available from dotbike http://www.dotbike.com (UK).
There is no lead on the teeth so I filed away the inside front and outside rear of every tooth - really helps when on the big ring and the 2nd largest rear sprocket. Works well.


----------

